# Best Gaming Laptop Under 45k?



## mnnueltuttu (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi i would like to buy a laptop that can play moderate games at Moderate FPS 
I don't need some high level FPS and HD screen and all that.Some decent system will do

So can anyone suggest me on that please make sure that they are availbale on market.

I really like the DV4 3016tx but i can't find it on any site if any one knows wehere i can get it or some others that can satisfy my need plz help me.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 10, 2012)

The DV4 3016tx has been discontinued. This is the new model : DV4 5008tx
It can easily run new games at moderate FPS but you need to extend your budget by 5k.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 10, 2012)

I Advice you to spend 2k More and get *Asus K43SA-VX041D*
It has:-
*2nd Gen Core i7 2670QM--2.2GHz to 3.0GHz*
*8 GB RAM*
750 GB ; 5200RPM HDD
Free DOS>>Save *6k*<<<
*AMD Radeon HD 6730M 2 GB DDR3*
and 14" HD Display with 1366 x 768 Pixel Resolution!!!
Asus K43SA-VX041D / 2nd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 750 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## sarthak (Apr 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Free DOS>>Save *6k*<<<



If you are not going the *ahem* way or installing linux, you still have to spend 6k for Home Premium after buying the laptop.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 11, 2012)

Even I suggest you to pick Asus(the above suggested model) over HP

But it is not available anywhere right now,if you can find one then grab it or you can look out for Asus K53SM-SX010D


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 11, 2012)

By stretching your budget around 5k you can get HP DV6 6140tx (it has 6770m)
*50k-50k*
HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

or if you don't want to stretch your budget then go for HP Pavilion G6-2004TX (it has 7670m which is >=630m)
*46k*
HP Pavilion G6-2004TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

also check HP Pavilion DV6-7012 and DV4 5008tx


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2012)

The good ones for you:
*Asus K53SM-SX010D* vs *HCL AE1V2944-X ME* vs *Lenovo Ideapad Z570 (59-315960)*

Get the Asus or Lenovo model. IMO lenovo one doesnt have a DVD-RW Drive. 
The specs of both these is same, but with the lenovo one you get some free goodies too 

Or even, either of these looks good:
*HP Pavilion G6-2007TX* vs *HP Pavilion G6-2006TX* 
Both have almost the same specs but HP Pavilion G6-2007TX seems to be a better choice as it provides 3*USB but there is no info about the USB ports of the later. But if the later has 3-4 USB ports then its the best as it has Bluetooth 4.0 in it.

IMO either of those HP Notebooks have better GPU and would be better for gaming.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Or even, either of these looks good:
> *HP Pavilion G6-2007TX* vs *HP Pavilion G6-2006TX*
> Both have almost the same specs but HP Pavilion G6-2007TX seems to be a better choice as it provides 3*USB but there is no info about the USB ports of the later. But if the later has 3-4 USB ports then its the best as it has Bluetooth 4.0 in it.
> 
> IMO either of those HP Notebooks have better GPU and would be better for gaming.



There is no difference between those two except colour.
HP Pavilion g6-2006tx / g6-2007tx Notebook PC - Netnix Systems
They are also priced the same on flipkart.


----------



## mnnueltuttu (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions may i ask one question

If i buy NP300V5A from samsung with i5 processor 1gb GT520MX 8gb DDR3 1 TB HDD all this for 40k near my place and if i buy this and used the gameboosters available on net can i play games like crysis.
Its just for information bcoz on youtbe i seen video where some one playing warcraft left 4 dead etc.. all on intel HD3000


----------



## sarthak (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^^ If you want to play demanding games like Crysis it is recommended that you get atleast 540M. And Gamebooster is no magic tool. It just kills useless processes so that you have more free RAM and processor available for gaming.


----------



## mnnueltuttu (Apr 11, 2012)

Could you plz suggest me a laptop with GT540m


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2012)

GT-520M is not a good choice for graphics. Indeed it performs as the HD 3000 graphics (or just a little better). You better take GT-540M or GT-630M for gaming. Get the *Asus K53SM-SX010D* for 40k. It will serve you better. If you want more RAM, then just get one *4GB DDR3 Laptop RAM* for 1.2k.


----------



## deathblade (May 27, 2012)

Go for either the Asus one mentioned earlier(sx-010d) or a dell vostro 3550 which is around 40k and comes with Linux..Here's the link: 
 Dell Vostro 3550 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ 1GB graphics/ Linux Laptop (Backlit keyboard): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

dell one has a backlit keyboard...


----------

